# Great looking litter box - if there is such a thing!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Pioneer Pet Ultimate Litter Box | Wayfair

View attachment 44858


Prettier than anything I have!!


----------



## yogakitty (May 2, 2013)

lol it looks like a potty trainer for toddlers lol. I think I like the regular square litter box better... :/


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, there's no corners!! lol 

It reminds me of some kind of bathtub for toddlers, lol ... but definitely to pretty to poo in!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Catface...I thought it looked similiar to a baby bath too. Maybe a mom designed it . Pretty color!!!

I like top entry...some are VERY expensive


----------



## Kytkattin (Oct 18, 2013)

yogakitty said:


> lol it looks like a potty trainer for toddlers lol. I think I like the regular square litter box better... :/


And now I'm imagining a child finding and using it for that purpose. :lol:


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I like the curved shape and the high sides, but it needs to be about ~3 to 4 times bigger. If they made a jumbo version, I'd get one.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

It doesn't really do anything for me. The lack of corners might make getting pee clumps out harder and its shape would make it sort of take up more space than necessary. It being somewhat see-through isn't that appealing either. Also appears small.

But, go and get one if it's your dream litterbox!! :lol:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

tezster said:


> I like the curved shape and the high sides, but it needs to be about ~3 to 4 times bigger. If they made a jumbo version, I'd get one.


Really?? It's 25 inches long as it is! You'd get a litter box that was 100" long??!!


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

On the topic of great looking litter boxes, this is the one I use: 








(The handle flips down)

I love it! It's so nice and sturdy and it's not butt ugly. Yes, it has (rounded) corners, but everything else makes up for it in my opinion.


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Auroraei said:


> On the topic of great looking litter boxes, this is the one I use


That's similar to the one I use, Except I always leave the top off, Gizmo prefers it without the top on and its easier to clean etc.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

DaveMB said:


> That's similar to the one I use, Except I always leave the top off, Gizmo prefers it without the top on and its easier to clean etc.


The one I use has a "moon roof", it opens up so you don't have to take the top off to scoop it. I love it!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Really?? It's 25 inches long as it is! You'd get a litter box that was 100" long??!!


Well... when I say 3-4 times bigger, I meant by volume. Maybe something around 36"x22", which would be about twice the surface area. So, I guess I may have exaggerated a teeny tiny bit . I'll be replacing the one I have now with the Jumbo-sized Whisker city litter pan.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I got a good laugh out of these today....

Petco Sidewalls


Ane the 15 Coolest Litter boxes.... I like 1, 9, 15


----------



## yogakitty (May 2, 2013)

I like the dome litter boxes with the stair/spiral walk along one side. I saw it at the local shelter a few weeks ago for the first time. Seems to keep things private for the cat and the spiral stair thingy helps keeps the sand inside. Wish I could find a pic to post.


----------



## yogakitty (May 2, 2013)

Oh...here we go..found it!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Yogakitty..is it .#10 on the 15 coolest link I posted?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## yogakitty (May 2, 2013)

Mochas Mommy said:


> Yogakitty..is it .#10 on the 15 coolest link I posted?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yup that's the one


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Mochas Mommy said:


> Ane the 15 Coolest Litter boxes.... I like 1, 9, 15


Roll 'N Clean Litter Box sucks! Don't waste your time!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Runfor, That really is a COOL one!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't understand what's so bad about having rounded corners? I've got a Van Ness, Giant -high side litter box. The corners are rounded, and I don't have any problems scooping the pee at all. I've got two cats that are "wall pee-ers, and it just flips right off the side into the scoop. I then push the good litter out of the way, have a wipe off of any remaining 'dust stuff' on the wall, simples.


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

Auroraei said:


> On the topic of great looking litter boxes, this is the one I use:
> 
> View attachment 44882
> 
> ...


I also have one like this one. I have always used a top on mine or I should say the cats ;-) I don't particularly like looking inside the box all the time and Autumn likes her privacy.


----------



## Reggie2011 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have been looking for a better litter box. Our cat tends to go a little overboard and ends up kicking litter halfway across the room every day. We end up sweeping a lot.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

I feel like I have used nearly every traditional litter box. Currently in use are 2 of the Hagen Cat Its http://www.petco.com/product/113421/Hagen-CatIt-Hooded-Cat-Litter-Box.aspx in the hooded yet open position which are 22' x 19.7" and a benign grey beige in color, and 2 of the Suncast LP3000 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA00Y0GG0234 which are my all time favorite uncovered boxes which are 18' x 24' and grey. In reality The best I can say for the looks of my lot is that they are all neutral and they don't get noticed. But they don't get noticed! The hold enough litter and scoop easily enough that with 3 cats in the house my 4 litter boxes don't smell and from where I sit that's about as good as it gets. 

In a better world some company would make a big enough storage bench, cabinet or shelving unit that I could fit my monster sized boxes in or under but so far no such luck. but if you use smaller boxes....have you seen this: http://www.allegrogiftideas.com/catalog/product/gallery/image/2185753/id/292672/
actual litter box furniture. That is when things really start to look good.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, I really like that last one. I have the smaller version (just for the litterbox).


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Wow, I really like that last one. I have the smaller version (just for the litterbox).


 Ooooo, nice! -now that is a great looking litter box. I saw another one online awhile back (when I was hunting for a large enough cabinet for my large boxes) it looked similar came in 3 finishes & had a drawer across the top and a tray on casters to put the actual litter box on so it pulled out of the cabinet for easy scooping and then pushed right back in. LOL, kinda sad when my furniture dreams are of luxury cat boxes;-)


----------



## sherrymyra (Feb 23, 2014)

I think I am going to get a bigger size storage bin that will accommodate a nice sized litter box inside. I got this idea from somewhere. Then it will be high enough that the litter can't be thrown out all over the place but still small enough (ok not too small of a box) that it won't take a ton of litter.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

ModKat Litter Box in Black

ooo. Here's a very sexy looking litter box. :grin:


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Auroraei said:


> On the topic of great looking litter boxes, this is the one I use:
> 
> View attachment 44882
> 
> ...


I used to use this one. I LOVED it. I can't seem to find it anywhere for less than $40. I am using a bigger one I got from walmart, but I kind of want to get one of the circular ones. They are easy to clean, plus it helps with the litter tracking.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Really?? It's 25 inches long as it is! You'd get a litter box that was 100" long??!!


I wouldn't want to clean out a litter box that was almost 9 feet long! 

If there wasn't a cat in the photo I would have thought it was a baby tub too. Ours are on the back lanai with two Ikea Lack tables over them, so no one really sees them - but I have to admit that one would definitely look better.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Kneazles said:


> I wouldn't want to clean out a litter box that was almost 9 feet long!


LOL I just had a visual flash of my driving a "bobcat" (compact backhoe on construction sites) around a 9ft. litter pan cleaning up!

Ok, I don't know why, I just thought I'd share


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Reggie2011 said:


> I have been looking for a better litter box. Our cat tends to go a little overboard and ends up kicking litter halfway across the room every day. We end up sweeping a lot.


30-gallon Rubbermaid storage container. Cut a 9x9" door at the end of one of the long sides. A 40-pound bag of litter will fill it to a 3.5" depth. 

Get the Rubbermaid, not the Sterilite. Sterilite containers are cheaper, but the plastic is brittle, and cracks when you are cutting the door. Not only that, but you'd have to duct-tape all of the cut edges, because they are razor-sharp.


----------

